# What are the signs of a dehydrated bearded dragon



## minty1982 (May 7, 2009)

Just wondering what the signs of a dehydrated beardie are just so can keep an eye on my little one


----------



## tkapoutsis (Aug 11, 2008)

i would have thought being very inactive and sunken eyes.


----------



## Dingle87 (Apr 18, 2009)

the main sign i think is skin getting wrinkly round the belly i think im not 100% sure


----------



## Dawson (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah a good way to tell is too gently pull their skin out around the belly, it should go back too normal quickly but the longer it takes the more dehydrated the beardie is.


----------



## ditchy (Jul 26, 2009)

i think my bearded dragon is dehydrated what can i do? but he also he hasnt been eating could thier b summit further rong wit her?


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

try dripping water onto her nose they will lick it up 
if its realy bad then get her to the vet as there could be a underlying problem
have you checked your temps


----------



## Dawson (Jun 8, 2008)

If you suspect dehydration give your beardy a soak in the bath for 20mins or so it cant hurt.


----------



## minty1982 (May 7, 2009)

ok thanks for the advice people


----------

